
Show HN: An Aesthetically Pleasing Arch Linux Distro - aswinmohanme
https://archcraft-os.github.io/
======
drinkcocacola
The attention to detail is so high that the screenshots in the website are not
even proportionally scaled. Just no.

~~~
adamhearn
Try viewing it from mobile. It only gets worse.

------
karmakaze
I can't stand landing pages that fly the 'opensource' flag then don't have any
links to the source. The 'Donate' button was easy to find though.

Also couldn't find any technical details on how this differs from other Arch
distros and of course being new(er?) there's no Distrowatch entry.

------
b1476
The images don’t appear to scale correctly on mobile.

~~~
RealStickman_
Seems fine for me.

------
mraza007
I must say this looks very clean and minimal but website doesn’t scale well on
mobile

If its opensource i can definitely help you with the website

~~~
mraza007
Sorry i mean to say the image

------
vlmutolo
Alright, somebody tell me why this isn't as awesome as it looks and why I
shouldn't immediately wipe my current install and use this instead.

~~~
RunningDroid
The core of any argument against Arch is that it's a bleeding-edge Distro,
which means more breakage.

~~~
nmstoker
That's a fair concern but in my experience you have lots of the benefits of
being up near the edge with very little blood.

It helps to read the Arch news link but normally I've missed it the rare time
I ought to have checked it and you can still just figure things out and move
on quickly.

For years now I've had almost nothing break except some intermittent minor
annoyance with trivial bits of KDE. I'll live!

------
Koshkin
Offtopic: somehow I can't get off Slackware, please help me. (And no, I don't
want to go down that rabbit arch-hole.)

------
j_walter
I tried Deepin on my 4K laptop a few months ago to try it out and see how
"beautiful" it was. Unfortunately I'm a laptop hoarder and when I go to reach
for a laptop to use I tend to pull one that is running Kubuntu instead. I
couldn't get used to the centered menu bar and a lack of being able to make
changes was frustrating. I don't see this as much different than that...but I
may give it a whirl when I get a few minutes to format that 4K laptop.

------
RealStickman_
Although I'm not really looking to replace any current install, I'll
definitely check this out in a vm. See how many and what programs it has
preinstalled and have a look through the themes. Maybe throw it on a machine
next time I do a reinstall if it is as nice as it looks.

------
vaughnegut
This looks great, I was looking to try something new to replace Ubuntu on my
laptop and I missed the AUR. So this'll be great to try out!

------
sloshnmosh
This reminds me of another eye-popping distro but for pentesting (also Arch
based)

Black Arch

------
agustif
Hey this looks great!

Can I use it alongside Big Sur on my MBP? dual-boot is an option?

~~~
RealStickman_
Had a quick look at the BIOS install blog post. It's recommending grub as a
bootloader, so dual booting should work as long as you don't mess up in
partitioning and accidentally delete or overwrite your other OS.

~~~
agustif
Well I'm on macOs Big Sur beta (just updated to the latest named 11 release).

Was planning on backing up and doing a clean install somehow in the future
anyway, and have been thinking about using linux for a while for a less-
bloated coding envirorment

So thanks for the tip, will check that out.

------
enricozb
minimalist != that login screen

